# Change Ginger Beer To Dark And Stormy



## furby83 (2/1/12)

Hey all,

i have a 5L (~4L) batch of ginger beer almost ready to go and was wondering how much rum i would need to make it into dark and stormy.

it will be going into one of my mini kegs.


----------



## wood88 (2/1/12)

According to the recipe list on the Wiki site, the amount of rum you need is half the amount of ginger beer you have.

So 2.5L (~2L) of rum


----------



## punkin (2/1/12)

You need to use Pearsons Square. There's a fair few calculators around, the fortification calculator here is typical..

http://www.musther.net/vinocalc.html#fortification


----------



## furby83 (2/1/12)

did a bit more looking 

Dark & Stormy

1.5 oz rum (44ml)
top up with Ginger Beer in a tall Glass (8 oz) (237 ml).

now my math sucks what would that work out to be?


----------



## punkin (2/1/12)

furby83 said:


> did a bit more looking
> 
> Dark & Stormy
> 
> ...




Your maths is that bad you can't use the calculator i provided you with?


----------



## furby83 (2/1/12)

punkin said:


> Your maths is that bad you can't use the calculator i provided you with?




i used that calc but is it in metric, imperial or glasses


----------



## jyo (2/1/12)

44ml out of 237ml = 18.5% of the total volume. Assuming the 237ml is the total size of the glass in the ratio.

So 18.5% of 9000ml (mini keg) is 1665ml.
So 1.665 litres of rum in a 9 L keg should do it... I think.

Cheers.

edit- oops, you only have 5 litres of ginger beer. So 925 ml of rum in 5l of ginger beer.


----------



## punkin (2/1/12)

furby83 said:


> i used that calc but is it in metric, imperial or glasses




It's in volumes. Choose shengs if you want, it don't matter.

You know the alc content of the ginger beer right?

And you know the alc content of rum?

And you know the alc content you desire?

And the amount of ginger beer you have?

So if you have 5l ginger beer from the store with 0 abv = enter 0
and rum from the store with 37% abv = enter 37
And you want it to be 9% abv = enter 9
And you have 5l = enter 5

The calc will tell you that you need 1.607 litres of rum.

You can do it as buckets or barrels or mouthfulls, it still works out the same.


----------



## furby83 (2/1/12)

jyo said:


> 44ml out of 237ml = 18.5% of the total volume. Assuming the 237ml is the total size of the glass in the ratio.
> 
> So 18.5% of 9000ml (mini keg) is 1665ml.
> So 1.665 litres of rum in a 9 L keg should do it... I think.
> ...


the mini kegs i'm using are only 5L


----------



## pyrosx (2/1/12)

Also - if you're naturally carbing in your mini keg, seems to me that there's a fair chance that raising the ABV too high will kill off your yeast... 

Why not just make ginger beer - then post-mix some with a shot of rum as your drinking it? No maffs involved!


----------



## QldKev (2/1/12)

From the web site above --^

Current alcohol (%v/v) 0 <-- thats the ginger beer
Desired alcohol (%v/v) 9 <-- as per post above
Spirit alcohol (%v/v) 37 <-- also from post above
Volume of wine 3.75 <-- random number put in there until total = your 5L
Volume of spirit to add 1.205 <-- calculated field


----------



## Phoney (2/1/12)

Just keep adding more rum until it tastes right. No maths or measurements needed!


----------



## super_simian (2/1/12)

punkin said:


> It's in volumes. Choose shengs if you want, it don't matter.
> 
> You know the alc content of the ginger beer right?
> 
> ...






furby83 said:


> the mini kegs i'm using are only 5L



C'mon, seriously; I dropped Maths in Yr10 and even I get this. Are you able to walk and chew at the same time?


----------

